# 07 Lexus 350 remote start prob.



## kruegerklan (Feb 23, 2009)

intermitent sucess with the Prestige Model APS 687a remote start. Sometimes it starts but then when I get in the car and step on the brake it shuts off. Any help?:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is it an automatic?


----------



## kruegerklan (Feb 23, 2009)

yes automatic


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

your kill switch is wired into your brakes....try inserting the key and turning the ignition to the on position and see if that fixes your problem. It will shut off when you step on the brakes because that is what you have to do to engage the transmission, but there is no key in the ignition at that time...therefore ; engine == stop()


----------



## kruegerklan (Feb 23, 2009)

there is no key on the Lexus ES350, it's a push button to start


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

my bad, do you have the key in your pocket or do you put it somewhere else when you are in the car. There are sensors on the door jam that trigger when the key passes the wireless barrier.


----------



## kruegerklan (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks, got it figured out, moved the connection to the brake wire and chnged the location of the ignition wired source, works fine. Problem was the orginal key fob wasn't seen when I stepped on the brake.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

WOW,
It's cars like this make me glade I stopped installing!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

in the words on the Fonz....Ehhhh


----------

